# ONR first wash for me



## kingswood

Decided to read some info and buy some ONR to try. Like the car been clean -obviously- but when there's just dust on it the idea of dragging the jet wash out, washing and drying it seems over kill

Ordered some ONR on eBay for £22. Can get it cheaper but seems to be out is stock :-/

Bought some over prices sponges too but at least they got delivered to the door!

Here's the before pics, hardly filthy but was goin for a drive with some pals later today and seen as well mine would be the slowest I was dammed if it was guna be the dirtiest too!


























Got my 2 buckets together, a spray with ONR in and a drying cloth










Was apprehensive at first but sprayed the roof and then went across in lines with the sponge. Rinse, repeat then dry. And was very happy. Didn't feel like the sponge was dragging and didn't hear no nasty noises

Did the rest of the car and was impressed with the ease and speed.

These are the after shots


























Some positives were that there's no water leaking out of shut lines annoying you, if there's a water ban etc then your using next to no water. Must admit my water bill has risen since I got into detailing!

Negatives are the fact that the arches etc are still mucky :-/ not to happy with that!

Overall I'm more than happy. Will be using this more often in summer but wldnt want to use it in winter with a heavy soiled car and when you can't blast out the arches and underneath.

Added some qd and a bit of tyre gel for then finish










Then meet the lads, the amg was clean but the lotus was embarrassing! Till we hit the roads!


----------



## Naddy37

Looks great. Try the ONR with wax version next time, that's brilliant stuff!


----------



## lowejackson

Glad you like the ONR, as for the arches just get a big brush which has been soaked in ONR to do them.

Car looks great:thumb:


----------



## A&J

Nice work...you will soon find there is a 1001 uses for ONR. 

Its also interesting how a lot of people are so negative against ONR but those who tried it simply love it.


----------



## Bigpikle

Looks great - before long you'll realise that 2 buckets is totally unnecessary 90% of the time and the only time you really need a pre-spray is when the cars so dirty you cant tell what colour it is 

Did SWMBOs Fiesta in 15 mins last night including wheels, and it looked superb afterwards. Couldnt get all my gear out and away again in that time with the old fashioned style wash!


----------



## camerashy

Looking to try this for the first time where is the best place to get it from


----------



## Naddy37

camerashy said:


> Looking to try this for the first time where is the best place to get it from


Tim @ Clean Your Car. But, think it's currently out of stock though.

Might be able to get it from the other retailers.


----------



## alan hanson

Car looks good over such little time!

sorry to hijack slightly, i'll be going back to ONR for the first time in around 3-4 years probably. last time it was the popular zymol sponge whats the preference nowadays?

Many thanks


----------



## Bigpikle

I've been using a grout sponge for years and its still the best for me - I leave it in ONR solution all the time and its the softest thing ever now!

Many use the Garry Dean method and just use a pile of MFs folded so they only ever use 1 folded section once and then refold until they've dirtied every side and then grab a fresh one. Doesnt work for me though.

If you can find one cheap then Optimums Big Red Sponge is THE best though


----------



## Andysp

Bigpikle said:


> I've been using a grout sponge for years and its still the best for me - I leave it in ONR solution all the time and its the softest thing ever now!
> 
> Many use the Garry Dean method and just use a pile of MFs folded so they only ever use 1 folded section once and then refold until they've dirtied every side and then grab a fresh one. Doesnt work for me though.
> 
> If you can find one cheap then Optimums Big Red Sponge is THE best though


Anyone know where you can get one of Optimums Big Red Sponges from?.....rare as rocking horse manure!!


----------



## DLGWRX02

I started using this a few years ago, then I ran out of it. So went something else, just recently bought a mahoosive bottle of it and started using it again. The more you use it the easier the car cleans and it seems the less the dirt sticks to it. Also use it as a clay lube and detailing spray.


----------



## A&J

Andysp said:


> Anyone know where you can get one of Optimums Big Red Sponges from?.....rare as rocking horse manure!!


http://www.optimumcarcare.nl/index.php?route=product/category&path=10

Here you go...if you are ready to pay for it


----------



## Bigpikle

I'm in California in a few weeks and filling my boots with cheap polish and big red sponges  Sadly they are far too expensive to get from the Euro importert. You could probably do worse than trying Autogeek US but they have a $100 min order for international orders.


----------



## lowejackson

alan hanson said:


> Car looks good over such little time!
> 
> sorry to hijack slightly, i'll be going back to ONR for the first time in around 3-4 years probably. last time it was the popular zymol sponge whats the preference nowadays?
> 
> Many thanks


The big red sponge does look good but too expensive for me, I use a cheap noodle mitt. There is a recent thread where some nice looking alternatives. Once I find the link I will post it


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> The big red sponge does look good but too expensive for me


I think you missed the post where Bigpickle is kindly offering himself to anyone wanting some OPT stuff. He is going to USA soon and will buy some stuff...contact him if you want the BRS cheaper. Its 20 US bucks in the States. Thats a golden opertunity for you isnt it?


----------



## lowejackson

BRD alternative http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1141


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> I think you missed the post where Bigpickle is kindly offering himself to anyone wanting some OPT stuff. He is going to USA soon and will buy some stuff...contact him if you want the BRS cheaper. Its 20 US bucks in the States. Thats a golden opertunity for you isnt it?


Very good idea but I wonder if he now has 20 PM's asking for stuff to be brought back. I will send him a PM but not for a sponge.

I am happy with the cheap noodle plus I occasionally use the Serious Performance sponge


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> I will send him a PM but not for a sponge.


What have you got in mind? Opti glass?


----------



## Bigpikle

A&J said:


> I think you missed the post where Bigpickle is kindly offering himself to anyone wanting some OPT stuff. He is going to USA soon and will buy some stuff...contact him if you want the BRS cheaper. Its 20 US bucks in the States. Thats a golden opertunity for you isnt it?


nice try.... :devil:


----------



## A&J

:wave: Buy a container full of OPT stuff and ship it to the UK...offer it here and youll make a small fortune


----------



## Bigpikle

I think a few traders have already been doing that - not sure they've made any fortunes yet though


----------



## A&J

There does seems to be a huge demand for ONR recently :lol:


----------



## shine247

Bigpikle said:


> I'm in California in a few weeks and filling my boots with cheap polish and big red sponges  Sadly they are far too expensive to get from the Euro importert. You could probably do worse than trying Autogeek US but they have a $100 min order for international orders.


Always nice to stock up and at least sponges are light. With the relatively recent decline of the GBP v US $ it has significantly eaten into savings but certain products are so much cheaper that even parity would make them a good buy.


----------



## Bigpikle

Its not what you know but who....


----------



## shine247

Correct, I have my sources who are good friends but typically most people taking holiday do not have that luxury so I suppose my comment is more for someome in that situation.


----------



## Bigpikle

I go to the US several times a year and have for 20 years, and its sad to see how the cost of everything for us Brits has increased so much now the £ has gone to *&T*


----------



## ah234

A&J said:


> http://www.optimumcarcare.nl/index.php?route=product/category&path=10
> 
> Here you go...if you are ready to pay for it


Even from the us it's like 20 dollars, feels like a lot for a sponge, does anyone know if it's worth it?


----------



## A&J

ah234 said:


> Even from the us it's like 20 dollars, feels like a lot for a sponge, does anyone know if it's worth it?


Those who use it say it is. Combined with ONR its suppose to be the best sponge for it. Its very durable and it is suppose to last years and years. And if thats true that its a very long lasting sponge the cost is justified on the long run.

But Im sorry. I have no experience with it because its unavailable to me as it is for you.


----------



## Bigpikle

it is a big ? - I have a £1 grout sponge that has sat in a bucket of ONR for at least 3 years and is still perfect. Insanely soft and perfect for the wash. If the BRS is even better then it will have to be amazing!


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> What have you got in mind? Opti glass?


I was going to ask for one of everything from the OPT line 

On the other hand, I am am just thinking random thoughts here, if say someone was going to the USA and was thinking about buying some OPT carpet cleaner and thought I wonder if I should buy another bottle and consider selling it, then I might be able to help. Obviously these are just random thoughts.....

Bigpikle, if you go the States on a regular basis, have you been tempted to attend the OPT training. $1500 but includes hotels and $500 worth of goodies although 14 hour days sound a little tiring but good fun


----------



## Bigpikle

lowejackson said:


> I was going to ask for one of everything from the OPT line
> 
> On the other hand, I am am just thinking random thoughts here, if say someone was going to the USA and was thinking about buying some OPT carpet cleaner and thought I wonder if I should buy another bottle and consider selling it, then I might be able to help. Obviously these are just random thoughts.....
> 
> Bigpikle, if you go the States on a regular basis, have you been tempted to attend the OPT training. $1500 but includes hotels and $500 worth of goodies although 14 hour days sound a little tiring but good fun


Not really TBH.

I know Yvan and have had past conversations with Dr G about stuff. I have a lot of Opt experience and my car was the first in the UK coated with the original coating product back in about 2009 - back when people here didnt really believe coatings actually worked! If I was thinking of building a business then it would be interesting but I've polished enough cars over the years that I dont really want to spend that much  just for hobby stuff these days. All I need is a few $$ of products for my regular fleet and occasional one-off customers. I'm sure it would be a great event to be part of though but I think its more aimed at pros than enthusiasts. Opt products make perfect sense for pros given the synergies allow so many less steps and saved time and product but its just not that cheap over here sadly.


----------



## sm81

Does ONR have shelf life?


----------



## tosh

sm81 said:


> Does ONR have shelf life?


No, but it does need a shake every now and again as something settles in the bottom of the bottle/can

I've used a 3yr old bottle hiding in my garage no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

A&J said:


> Those who use it say it is. Combined with ONR its suppose to be the best sponge for it. Its very durable and it is suppose to last years and years. And if thats true that its a very long lasting sponge the cost is justified on the long run.
> 
> But Im sorry. I have no experience with it because its unavailable to me as it is for you.


Big Red Sponge is now available in the UK from Motorgeek and it is worth every penny in my humble opinion.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

jambobradley said:


> Big Red Sponge is now available in the UK from Motorgeek and it is worth every penny in my humble opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


£32!

I thought Zymol sponges were expensive...


----------



## LeeH

Seems to be very similar to Adams wedge. 32 quid is just bonkers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scotty B

B&Q grout sponges for me. Left to soak can't really be beaten for value.


----------



## shaunmods

Scotty B said:


> B&Q grout sponges for me. Left to soak can't really be beaten for value.


Same here :thumb: I've cubed my like the Big Red Sponge and they work great and are very durable!

£32 is far too much money for me to try one.


----------



## Tim662

I used the B&Q sponges cut like the BRS before finally biting the bullet and coughing up for the real thing. The B&Q items do work, but they're not even close to as good as the BRS. I'd agree that it's worth it.


----------



## Scotty B

I finally bit the bullet and bought ONR Wash & Wax (Green). After 10 years using Wash & Shine (Blue) I have to say I find it nicer to use. There's not much in it but the finish is nice and slick especially when using Sonax BSD as a drying aid.

I just bought 20 B&Q grout sponges which should last a few years. Cheap as chip and not heart wrenching if you drop it on the wet road.


----------



## LeeH

Are you using it out of necessity? No hose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scotty B

Yes, no access to water supply or electricity.

ONR is great if you keep on top of it and not let it get too dirty. During the winter months a quick jetwash at the local garage cleans it enough so that I feel comfortable using ONR.


----------



## Naddy37

Wait till you get a few ONR washes done. The paintwork becomes really slick!


----------



## BIG_K

Scotty B said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought ONR Wash & Wax (Green). After 10 years using Wash & Shine (Blue) I have to say I find it nicer to use. There's not much in it but the finish is nice and slick especially when using Sonax BSD as a drying aid.
> 
> I just bought 20 B&Q grout sponges which should last a few years. Cheap as chip and not heart wrenching if you drop it on the wet road.


Hello mate, do you mind posting a link to the sponge you're using?

Thanks


----------



## westerman

I use the same ones as those in the OP (Kingswood's) pictures. I have found them to be great for the job, nice and soft and strong (I'm sounding like an Andrex adv!:lol Hold lots of water and squeeze out to just the right amount.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dural-Pr...hash=item3f72db6769:m:muF-bYvoZLxQlffxIK9WpFQ

Harry


----------



## Scotty B

BIG_K said:


> Hello mate, do you mind posting a link to the sponge you're using?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.diy.com/departments/b-q...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CNLEqfn9m9sCFVFEGwodwXEJyw


----------



## FiestaRed

Everyone seems to be using sponges with their ONR but I always thought that sponges to wash the car were a big no no or is it just with the ONR it's OK to use one?


----------



## fatdazza

FiestaRed said:


> Everyone seems to be using sponges with their ONR but I always thought that sponges to wash the car were a big no no or is it just with the ONR it's OK to use one?


There are sponges and sponges 

Your basic cheapo car wash sponge is not suitable.


----------



## westerman

I have a pressure sprayer and spray the panel with ONR first, let it dwell a minute or so then use the sponge with enough ONR solution to bathe away the dirt and constantly rinsing in the ONR as I go.

Harry


----------



## lowejackson

Tried various sponges but always returned to a cheap noodle mitt. Not tried the dedicated Optimum Big Red Sponge as this is beyond my budget.


----------



## FiestaRed

Latest video from Jon at the Forensic Detailing Channel on YT "Clean Your Car In Five Minutes" using ONR and the Big Red Sponge.


----------



## Simonrev

pretty basic question ... if using the sponge and bucket ... do you use a second bucket to rinse the sponge after each panel etc ?


----------



## A&J

Simonrev said:


> pretty basic question ... if using the sponge and bucket ... do you use a second bucket to rinse the sponge after each panel etc ?


I do!


----------



## Simonrev

A&J said:


> I do!


Cheers


----------



## FiestaRed

I do it slightly differently. I first spray the car with ONR, usually one area at a time, let it dwell a couple of minutes then, with a decent mitt soaked in a bucket of ONR wipe the panels off.

Finally drying with a Purple Monster towel and then OPT Car Wax. Recently been trying the Sonax BSD mixed with Hybrid V07 as a drying and finishing step, slightly harder to buff off but results in a slightly better gloss.


----------



## A&J

FiestaRed said:


> I do it slightly differently. I first spray the car with ONR, usually one area at a time, let it dwell a couple of minutes then, with a decent mitt soaked in a bucket of ONR wipe the panels off.
> 
> Finally drying with a Purple Monster towel and then OPT Car Wax. Recently been trying the Sonax BSD mixed with Hybrid V07 as a drying and finishing step, slightly harder to buff off but results in a slightly better gloss.


Yeah but what do you do with the dirty mitt?


----------



## FiestaRed

Rinse it in the bucket of ONR as per the OPT Video:


----------



## A&J

All fine and dandy but you end up with a dirty bucket half way through meaning you are cleaning your car with dirty water especially in winter time. I know the OPT way but and the one bucket theory (that ONR will sink the heavier dirt) but even I can think outside the box and Im not really comfortable doing it like that on a dirty car. 

Of course each to his own I guess. Im not dissing the one bucket technique...Ill even use it on a lightly dusty car here and there but not on a dirty one.


----------



## pyro-son

Been washing with ONR for a couple of months now as have always been pleased with the results. Last night I swapped the sponges for a noodle mitt, which felt much nicer to use and looked to pick up more from the surface than the spongers were, and filled up a pump sprayer with ONR as a presoak which felt much safer on the paint as it was already lubricated. 

I have to say I'm very impressed with ONR and will be using for some time to come.


----------



## garage_dweller

> I do it slightly differently. I first spray the car with ONR, usually one area at a time, let it dwell a couple of minutes then, with a decent mitt soaked in a bucket of ONR wipe the panels off.


I'll be trying ONR for the first time this week. Probably use an mf mitt and two buskets. What dilution of ONR are you spraying on the panels?


----------



## Bikeracer

256 to one is the specified rate and an American gallon is 7.68 ltr's, so two capfuls in that much water.

Allan


----------



## Andy1972

Ive just ordered some after watching the various you tube vids but I still have two questions;

1) whats the limit of what ONR will wash? ie big lump of bird poo?
2) How do you clean the under arches, insides of wheel rims? (ive got 20" wheels with big open spokes so the insides are clearly visible and need cleaning each time)


----------



## lowejackson

Andy1972 said:


> Ive just ordered some after watching the various you tube vids but I still have two questions;
> 
> 1) whats the limit of what ONR will wash? ie big lump of bird poo?
> 2) How do you clean the under arches, insides of wheel rims? (ive got 20" wheels with big open spokes so the insides are clearly visible and need cleaning each time)


1) For large amounts just spray the area first to lift up the poop. You could then either use a cloth to remove it or just wash with your mitt. If the poop has fully dried on, place a soaked ONR cloth over the area and leave it for a few minutes.

2) Just spray the area and wash as you would with a normal shampoo. Just be realistic with your expectations, ONR will not replace a dedicated wheel cleaner but as with a traditional shampoo it will remove light dirt and can be used with normal wheel brushes


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I've just come in after having completed my 1st ONR wash, oh and my 2nd and 3rd! I bought the stuff to use when I go to a show and thought I'd give it a try on my daily so I had a good idea of what I was doing. On my daily (which was pretty clean) it was excellent. My neighbour came out to see what I was using and so we did his car which hadn't been washed in 2 months. His car came up much better than I expected but not as good as I'd have done if I had all my kit out and cracking on with a full wash. In all honesty I think that's because I'd have got the wheels done inside the barrels, a proper jet wash in the seams with all my kit which his car definitely would benefit from but none the less it was a good standard, quick wash. Just as we were finishing my Mrs came home and asked me to do hers so, myself, assisted by my neighbour, cracked on and got her car done. It hadn't been done in a couple of weeks and it too came up well. I'm really impressed. Am I going to get rid of my 2 bucket method and pressure washer, no, however I feel it has a place in my detailing arsenal. I'll certainly be using it again.


----------



## spyk3d

I've got some ONR on order which should be here hopefully tomorrow. My car is mainly dusty with the exception of the front end/ windscreen which is covered it dead flies. Whats the best way to deal with this? Will ONR shift them?


----------



## FiestaRed

I use the normal 125 to 1 ratio and spray it on the dead flies and bugs, leave it on for a couple of minutes and they all seem to lift off pretty easily. I do spray the area again just to make sure I've got all the remnants too.


----------



## JasonKruys

Any issues or considerations using this on a ceramic coated vehicle? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha

JasonKruys said:


> Any issues or considerations using this on a ceramic coated vehicle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I use it on Gtech CS and Exo coated cars.

Nope in cleaning terms, but yes insofar as ONR lays down a later of residual polymers. These don't stick long to any decent ceramic, and are easily removed with yer QD. Next proper 2BM will flush then away, although that's not the onr point.


----------



## JasonKruys

garycha said:


> I use it on Gtech CS and Exo coated cars.
> 
> Nope in cleaning terms, but yes insofar as ONR lays down a later of residual polymers. These don't stick long to any decent ceramic, and are easily removed with yer QD. Next proper 2BM will flush then away, although that's not the onr point.


Great, thanks. Just thinking with this bonkers weather I might have to do a waterless or very small amount of water wash in the near future. Next 2BM wash 'resetting' things is perfect.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

